# What's a good time to switch back to summer tires?



## jatbeni (May 28, 2010)

Its turning to Spring and 40's are becoming more the norm here in Chicago... but I still do see plenty of 20's over the next 10 days.

Is this a good time to switch back to summers... or give it another few weeks?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

I might wait a week or two if it were me. Could still get a wintery blast or two and I'd hate to get caught out in summer tires on snow or ice.


----------



## jatbeni (May 28, 2010)

Yes - its getting cold and rainy, and the traction light comes on every now and then, even with the winter wheels. 

So, summers will have to wait...


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

jatbeni said:


> Yes - its getting cold and rainy, and the traction light comes on every now and then, even with the winter wheels.
> 
> So, summers will have to wait...


Doing mine, tomorrow... but, then it will be in the garage until April 1st, while I'm out of town.... Predicting snow here tomorrow morning, lol...


----------



## dnaer (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm switching over this weekend. Snow for late this week but weekend looks good.... call me an optimist!


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 22, 2004)

I switched a while ago and was getting by okay... and then of course we get something like 8 inches of snow this morning. Less then a week after we had a couple nice 60-70+ degree days. At least I have access to another car which is on all seasons


----------



## S93D (Apr 24, 2008)

My criteria are that, if summer tires are used, there is little chance for it to be 35 degrees F (2 degrees C). If all season tires are used in the summer, then you can change it sooner since those have poor winter performance as opposed to the summer tires' potentially deadly performance in cold weather.

Anyone have 3 sets of tires, summer, all-seasons, and winter?


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

after they fill in the potholes


----------



## Pedal2Floor (Jul 29, 2006)

My usual routine is that I put winters on the week of Thanksgiving and I put my summers on the week of easter.

Weather depending of course because in CT we have had snow at Easter sometimes and I do remember as late as May 1st but these are rare occurances.


----------



## RubyRed (Aug 12, 2005)

Orient330iNYC said:


> after they fill in the potholes


If I waited for that to happen then I would never change over!

When I lived in Central Pennsylvania, winter change-over happened Thanksgiving weekend (unless the heavy snow started early) and spring change-over happened Easter Sunday (or tax day if Easter was early).

Now that I live in Cleveland, I can stretch 3 season tires a little longer (mid-March to Christmas).

I have stopped using summer-only tires on the 328 -too many spins on early or late season snow. The spins just aren't fun like they used to be... 

Vince


----------

